# Empire Total War  ohne Internet?



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

Habe vor mir ETW zu kaufen. (DVD-Version).

Lese aber immer wieder das ich einen Internetanschluss brauche.Ich habe aber keinen.
Muss ich nun auf ETW verzichten oder gibt es eine andere Lösung der Aktivierung wie z.b. bei Thratre of War wo ich eine offline-Lizenz über USB-Stick in einem Internet Cafe bekommen konnte.

MFG


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

Du wirst das Spiel beim ersten Start einmalig online aktivieren müssen, dann lädt er sich die neuesten Patches automatisch runter.


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst das Spiel beim ersten Start einmalig online aktivieren müssen, dann lädt er sich die neuesten Patches automatisch runter.





Schade :-o 

Also, wenn ich keinen Internet Anschluss habe------

Kein Empire Total War?


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

zosel1 am 04.03.2009 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 04.03.2009 11:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde sagen: Nicht unter legalen Umständen. Aber eventuell gibt es irgendwie noch eine Offline-Aktivierung. Im Moment ist mein Stand aber, dass man EINMALIG eine aktive Internetverbindung braucht. Lasse mich aber gerne auch eines Besseren belehren.

Wieso hast du kein Internet, wenn ich fragen darf? Kostengründe? Keine Verfügbarkeit? Heute hat doch eigentlich jeder Haushalt Internet, oder?!


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> zosel1 am 04.03.2009 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist einfach eine Frage der Kosten,das stimmt.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch-aber ich möchte mir kein Spiel kaufen, wo ich dann noch einmal dann 24 Monate 20-30 €  monatlich hinlege.
Dann kostet mich das Spiel insgesammt ja 480 - 720 €  plus 50€ ETW.

Das kann nicht Sinn machen.

MFG


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

Na klar, für ein Spiel würde ich mir auch nicht extra Internet anschaffen. 
Aber die meisten haben ja ohnehin Internet...schon aus beruflichen Gründen, geht es ja meistens gar nicht ohne.


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar, für ein Spiel würde ich mir auch nicht extra Internet anschaffen.
> Aber die meisten haben ja ohnehin Internet...schon aus beruflichen Gründen, geht es ja meistens gar nicht ohne.





Na ja, ich werde mal abwarten.

Vieleicht wird es ja eine offline Lizenzierung geben wie es bei Theatre of War gab,
da muste ich nur eine "Reg-Datei mit Key " (auf USB Stick) auf einer Web Site 
(Internet Cafe)eingeben,
die wurde irgend wie umgemodelt,die habe ich wieder auf USB Stick übertrgen,bin dann wieder nach hause und habe meine Registrierung im Spiel abgeschlossen.
Hatte alles gefunzt.
Müste doch bei ETW auch zumachen sein.

MFG

P.S.
Habe gerade eine E-Mail vom SEGA Support erhalten:

"vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Sie müssen mit dem Internet verbunden sein, um Empire: Total Warâ„¢ über Steamworks
zu authentifizieren. Wenn Sie das Spiel dann im Einzelspieler-Modus spielen,
benötigten Sie keine Internetverbindung.

Wenn Sie die neuesten Updates und exklusive Einheiten herunterladen, oder Empire:
Total Warâ„¢ im Multiplayer-Modus spielen möchten, muss eine Verbindung zum Internet
vorhanden sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SEGA Support Team"

Das beantwortet meine Frage.

Also nix mit ETW wenn man keinen Internetanschluss zu Hause hat.


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

zosel1 am 04.03.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 04.03.2009 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habe mal ein bisschen Gegoogelt...und was muss ich da über die DVD-Version lesen
AUweia.

http://empiretotalwar.de/forum/post/allgemein/steam-server-ueberlastet/

Na dann gute Nacht --DVD-Version!


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

Bei mir scheitert es schon viel früher: Die DHL braucht mal wieder Jahre...bis ich meine Exemplar habe, sind die Server schon wieder frei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht noch, dass du deinen PC zu einem Freund schleppst, der Internet hat. Das Spiel dort installierst und aktivierst und dann Steam eben in den Offline Modus schaltest, weil danach brauchst kein Internet mehr. Ist zwar mega umständlich, aber anders gehts wohl nicht, wenn du das Spiel zocken möchtest.


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir scheitert es schon viel früher: Die DHL braucht mal wieder Jahre...bis ich meine Exemplar habe, sind die Server schon wieder frei.



Ich werde es mir wohl doch nicht kaufen.
Ich lese in dem anderen Thread das die Leute die die DVD-Version gekauft haben ,bei der installation noch mal 15 GB runterladen müssen.Das ist doch WAHNSINN!!!!

MFG


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir scheitert es schon viel früher: Die DHL braucht mal wieder Jahre...bis ich meine Exemplar habe, sind die Server schon wieder frei.


Bei mir ist es auch niht besser, seid 6 uhr steht bei dhl sendungsverfolgung das es heute noch zugestellt wid und auf dme weg zum empfänger ist  und weit und breit ist kein Auto von denen zu sehen ... am schlimsten ist ein Freund von mir hat das schon und der wohnt nur 4 km weit weg und hat das seid 2 Stunden.....


Edit: wie 15gb runterladen? Das ist wohl absoluter Schwachsinn, das dürfte das gesamte spiel sein, hat es wohl nicht richtig von der DVD installiert, da zieht sich Steam es eben komplett aus dem Internet würd ich sagen


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wirstes heute auch noch bekommen.

Wenn es da ist kannst ja mal dein Installations-erlebnis hier posten,
ob das mit dem Download von 15 GB stimmt bei der DVD-Version

http://empiretotalwar.de/forum/post/allgemein/steam-server-ueberlastet/


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es auch niht besser, seid 6 uhr steht bei dhl sendungsverfolgung das es heute noch zugestellt wid und auf dme weg zum empfänger ist  und weit und breit ist kein Auto von denen zu sehen ... am schlimsten ist ein Freund von mir hat das schon und der wohnt nur 4 km weit weg und hat das seid 2 Stunden.....


Bei mir ist das Problem, dass ich vor ca. 2 Wochen umgezogen bin und mir hier och nichts habe liefern lassen. Das ist die Premiere in der neuen Wohnung. Und ich habe keinen Plan, wie der Zusteller hier so drauf ist und wann der seinen Arsch in meine Straße bewegt. Das werde ich wohl heute erfahren (oder auch nicht).
Beim DHL Tracking steht bei mir auch schon seit 8 Uhr morgens, dass es heute zugestellt wird. Aber ich hatte diese Warterei schon oft. In meiner alten Wohnung kamen die manchmal auch noch um 14-15 Uhr. Ist nur blöd, wenn man noch was vor hat. Habe keinen Bock den zu verpassen und dann bei meinen Chaoten.-Nachbarn klingeln zu müssen.


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blöd ist nur,wenn du es dann endlich hast,es sich vieleicht nicht ordentlich installieren läst.

MFG


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam  glaub ich das der Zusteller sich das Paket geklaut hat und jetzt selber am spielen ist


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

zosel1 am 04.03.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd ist nur,wenn du es dann endlich hast,es sich vieleicht nicht ordentlich installieren läst.


Ich wäre ja schon froh, wenn ich das wenigstens ausprobieren könnte. Aber so weit komme ich ja garnicht. Naja, ich wasch jetzt gleich ab und in der Zeit wird er bestimmt aufkreuzen...

EDIT:   
Wohl eher unwahrscheinlich. Da steht ja nicht drauf  "in diesem Päckchen befindet sich Empire Total War".


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim DHL Tracking steht bei mir auch schon seit 8 Uhr morgens, dass es heute zugestellt wird. Aber ich hatte diese Warterei schon oft. In meiner alten Wohnung kamen die manchmal auch noch um 14-15 Uhr. Ist nur blöd, wenn man noch was vor hat. Habe keinen Bock den zu verpassen und dann bei meinen Chaoten.-Nachbarn klingeln zu müssen.


 dir sei gesagt, dass auch die DHL-fahrer nen ganz normalen arbeitstag haben, es kann also je nach dem sogar 16-17h werden. 

und deren routen sind natürlich "queerbeet" - um zu jemand zu gelangen, der von dir aus eine straße 2km lang und dann rechts abbiegen 1km entfernt wohnt, muss DHL vermutlich 15km fahren, weil die auf dem weg auch in lauter nebenstraßen müssen 

und jeder fahrer hat auch ggf. ne andere route. "mein" fahrer kommt nie vor 13h, nie nach 15h. der vorgänger von ihm kam immer zwischen 10h und 12h.


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

Herbboy am 04.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und deren routen sind natürlich "queerbeet" - um zu jemand zu gelangen, der von dir aus eine straße 2km lang und dann rechts abbiegen 1km entfernt wohnt, muss DHL vermutlich 15km fahren, weil die auf dem weg auch in lauter nebenstraßen müsen


Ja schon klar. Aber man KÖNNTE ja auch 1 Zusteller mehr pro Gebiet einteilen. Klar kostet zu viel...dann müsste der Endkunde im Endeffekt draufzahlen. 
So schlimm finde ich es ja jetzt auch nicht, ich bin das ja gewohnt auf die DHL warten zu müssen. Und sollte es .....

....... *klingel* ... 

da ist er.... mal aufmachen, dem Sack.^^

EDIT: So dann mal eingeworfen die Scheiben und gucken, was es mit dem 15 GB auf sich hat. Das da eine Patch-Orgie kommen würde, habe ich mir aber schon gedacht.^^


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na siehste,hast es nun endlich bekommen? oder wars dein Nachbar der dich auf ein Bier einladen wollte?


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

zosel1 am 04.03.2009 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Na siehste,hast es nun endlich bekommen? oder wars dein Nachbar der dich auf ein Bier einladen wollte?


Ist bereits aktiviert und installiert gerade.... ca. 40 Minuten Dauer steht da...na holla...unfreundliche INstallation und danach kommt bestimmt noch das Gepatche.


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> zosel1 am 04.03.2009 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer weis?  Wenn ich meiner Mutter richtig zugehört habe (die Arbeitet als ZB leiterin bei diesem scheißverein) dann kann man das ziemlich genau nachbestimmen auserdem vileicht war er auch ein Typisch verzweifelter mann dessen Frau heute Geburtstag hat und einfahc ein Paket von Amazon mitgenommen hat    

entschuldigt ide Rechtschreibung schreib das vom Handy


----------



## zosel1 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> zosel1 am 04.03.2009 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




40 Minuten.... auweia.Hoffe das bessert sich noch


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

zosel1 am 04.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 04.03.2009 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das wird jede Minute um 60 Sekunden weniger...


----------



## cbw249 (4. März 2009)

Mothman am 04.03.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> zosel1 am 04.03.2009 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber am besten ist immernoch , das man das spiel nur über steam fremdstarten muss


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2009)

Also ich kann jetzt spielen.
Installation inklusive Update in insgesamt ca. 40 Minuten.
Der Patch wurde mit ca. 700kb/s geladen.

Werde jetzt mal testen, wie das Spiel ist...


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

verdammt jetzt steht auf der DHL seite Lieferung wird auf Wunsch des Empfängers am Nächstne Werktag zugestellt


----------



## cbw249 (4. März 2009)

tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt jetzt steht auf der DHL seite Lieferung wird auf Wunsch des Empfängers am Nächstne Werktag zugestellt



dhl anrufen und reklamieren, dann bekommst du es morgen früh .


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

cbw249 am 04.03.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> tomtailer14 am 04.03.2009 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja würde ich so oder so laut DHL es regt mich halt auf das da steht auf wunsch des Empfängers


Edit: Eben war der postobte da und hat es mir gebracht , war wohl ein software fehler


----------



## mudd (4. März 2009)

hi

hab das spiel heut auch von amazon bekommen

hab steam installiert, das spiel aktivieren lassen, die lokalen datein werden vorbereitet aber nu kommts:

er will das spiel nich von der dvd insstallieren sonder runterladen.... das sind aber 15gb u ich hab nur dsl light (max 45kbs download) weis einer wie ich das von den dvds installieren kann????

hoffe koennt helfen vielen dank


----------



## mudd (4. März 2009)

mudd am 04.03.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab das spiel heut auch von amazon bekommen
> 
> ...




ICH HABS GESCHAFFFT    

LOESUNG:

also ich hab im bios  (hab ein sata dvd lw) von ahci auf ide native mode umgestellt dann gings es

hoffe auch anderen mit dem tip geholfen zu haben


----------



## tomtailer14 (4. März 2009)

mudd am 04.03.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab das spiel heut auch von amazon bekommen
> 
> ...


versuchs indem du den download anhältst, dann die cds einlegst und instalierst


----------



## LaLucre (5. März 2009)

Weiß jemand ob das geplant ist, dass man auch bei der Laden-Version die 15 GB  runterladen muss.

Oder ist das "nur" ein Fehler...?

mfg


----------



## El_Cativo (5. März 2009)

LaLucre am 05.03.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob das geplant ist, dass man auch bei der Laden-Version die 15 GB  runterladen muss.
> 
> Oder ist das "nur" ein Fehler...?
> 
> mfg


Hab ich grad bei 4Players entdeckt  zu dem Thema:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/9391/1879773/Empire_Total_War.html


----------



## Mothman (5. März 2009)

Stimmt aber nicht. Ich hatte von Anfang an Auto-Update aktiv und der hat sich überhaupt nichts, bis auf den kleineren Patch (was schnell ging) heruntergeladen. Ich hatte diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme....


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2009)

Mothman am 05.03.2009 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt aber nicht. Ich hatte von Anfang an Auto-Update aktiv und der hat sich überhaupt nichts, bis auf den kleineren Patch (was schnell ging) heruntergeladen. Ich hatte diesbezüglich keinerlei Probleme....


Hatte absolut keine Probleme mit dem Update.
Der Patch war jetzt nicht soo klein. Aber mit 300-400 kb/s gings recht flott.


----------

